# The "Weirdest" wineries you've come across!



## AdrianSmith (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I'm on a mission to discover the weirdest wineries out there on this planet... whether it's an obscure mansion... a castle... something that looks like the Fortress of Solitude from Superman... i WANT to know!!

I'm focusing more on the weird architecture.. so it could be super modern or it could be super old... there's got to be some cool stuff out there  

Thank you for helping me on this mission!


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry, the only wineries I've ever been to were standard brick and mortar (or sheet metal) buildings.


----------



## AdrianSmith (Aug 15, 2014)

All the more reason for us to find something a little weird for you to go to Tom  

I'm sure without a doubt someone will have a story for us!


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 15, 2014)

Weird winery I have been to, not architecturally, but strange. Heinrichuas Winery, near St. James, MO. Run by a little old German. He had his own way to make wine. Mostly good, mostly dry. My wife and I pulled up one February day. It looks like an old run down barn.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 15, 2014)

Not really weird but very unique, Cave Vineyard ... in an actual cave. really cool.


----------



## codeman (Aug 15, 2014)

Duck Pond in Dundee, OR. The Duck Pond you can buy in the store doesn't even compare to the stuff you can buy AT the winery.


----------



## AdrianSmith (Aug 16, 2014)

Del Dotto in Napa is another weird and wonderful winery. It's got a variety of different types of marble and has a huge cave and a little meat cave. Here are a few pics:


----------



## pjd (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think South Shore winery qualifies as "Weird" more like unique and beautiful. It is the oldest one in Pennsylvania. it is a beautiful stone cave but seems a bit empty.


----------



## AdrianSmith (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you Phil, it is still wonderful to look at. For the oldest winery in Pennsylvania I think its pretty darn nice!


----------



## TableSeven (Sep 2, 2014)

Does a double wide trailer count?


----------



## beano (Sep 4, 2014)

TableSeven said:


> Does a double wide trailer count?




Err... Does this top my privite bathroom winery?


----------



## REDRUM (Sep 4, 2014)

For quirkiness, one of my favourites in my neck of the woods is the Sevenhill winery in the Clare Valley. It was established by Jesuit monks in 1851 and remains a monastery as well as a winery ... it's very atmospheric, there are beautiful cellars and ruins of old buildings around the site ... and a crypt full of dead priests!


----------



## AdrianSmith (Sep 12, 2014)

YES! - Definitely, tell me more!


----------



## AdrianSmith (Sep 12, 2014)

REDRUM thank you so much for sharing this, I love it!

Sorry i haven't responded for a while too folks, I was in hospital with a collapsed lung (oopsie), but I'm on the mend now and looking forward to hearing more stories!!!

These are just great!


----------

